# 48" Mutoh-made PrismJET VJ Color Printer and 42" Q-100 Vinyl Express Q-Series Cutter



## outlawzescortz (Aug 7, 2009)

OK I am thinking about buying a 48" Mutoh-made PrismJET VJ Color Printer and a - 42" Q-100 Vinyl Express Q-Series Cutter from Signwarehouse. What I want to know is there any drawbacks on these two machines? I have searched the forums and can't find nothing on them. I want the machines to print signs and the cutter to cut the sign out and if the cutter will cut t-shirt vinyl. Can anyone give me any feedback?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Good set-up. It's a pretty solid package, but it depends on the operator. Since getting my Roland, I have to admit that I'm a fan of the Versacamm system over Mimaki or Mutoh.


----------



## outlawzescortz (Aug 7, 2009)

Can you tell me what the Roland can do that the PrismJet can't, or is it harder to comprehend or what? I am setting up a Demo and would like a little more input if you can....Thanks


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Just seems like the Roland is more intuitive and user-friendly. It's also rock solid and prints great color and great speed. the rip is good and easy to navigate. Print/cut is super-easy.


----------



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

If you are going to spend that kind of bucks, why would you get a 48 inch printer, and only a 42 inch cutter? What are you going to do if you need to cut a 46 inch print? Get a 54 inch cutter.


----------



## outlawzescortz (Aug 7, 2009)

That was a very good point! Now I am asking how often would you run into the problem of cutting that wide? For instance? I went and seen the demo yesterday and it was a awesome machine, Now that you came up with that point I have got to check on that. Thanks for the comment and would appreciate some more.


----------



## knucklehead (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm in GA. Wherebouts in AL. can you go see a demo machine? Does SW have a store there? I'm interested in the same machine. Thanks Mike


----------



## outlawzescortz (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Mike, I went to Lexington, KY. to see my Demo. Talked to Todd up there and he really knows his stuff and the machine is very impressive. I just got back home with it and unboxed some of it. Going to start putting it together tonight and try to get the cutter up and running first then I am going to put the printer together. The laminator will be in maybe Thursday or Friday. When I get it up and going I will invite you over to see it if you don't make it to Kentucky...Later and hope everyone had a good holiday weekend.


----------



## Rmatheson (Jul 12, 2006)

Im thinking about getting this printer for my shop is it any good....PrismJET VJ48 Plus 48" Eco-Solvent Printer


----------

